# Ayuda con mi primer bici



## iNinja (Jul 3, 2008)

Pues resulta que ya había traído ganas de comprarme una bici para andar por la ciudad he irme por ahí a comenzar a hacer monta;ismo, pero no se nada, nada de bicis (bueno se como manejarla... creo) en fin, el punto es que me encontré en una tienda esta bici a $4478 pesos (440 dólares) a 12 meses sin interés.

https://www.turbo.com.mx/sitio/espanol.htm Es la turbo Inn esta en el catalogo, adulto, sección HSD

Lo que busco por lo pronto es una bici para usarla 60% en la ciudad 40% en el campo, monta;ismo y todo eso para principiantes, básicamente comenzar a pedalear y ver que tanto me gusta y que tan lejos quiero llegar con este deporte. Fui a una tienda especializada y tenían las mejores marcas pero claro la mas barata era de 7 mil y la que me gusto costaba 8 mil y pues no tengo esa cantidad de dinero para darla de contado y talvez no deba de comenzar con una giant o lo que sea, pero me entran dudas por que comienzo a leer, que si los frenos, que si la marca que si la suspensión...

Espero sus opiniones, gracias.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

iNinja said:


> Pues resulta que ya había traído ganas de comprarme una bici para andar por la ciudad he irme por ahí a comenzar a hacer monta;ismo, pero no se nada, nada de bicis (bueno se como manejarla... creo) en fin, el punto es que me encontré en una tienda esta bici a $4478 pesos (440 dólares) a 12 meses sin interés.
> 
> https://www.turbo.com.mx/sitio/espanol.htm
> 
> ...


Hola Ninja

Por una parte, tu link únicamente nos lleva a la página principal de Turbo, no se si se puede llevar directamente a tu bici o no. Algunos sitios son así.

Yo me compre una Cannondale F7 en Viansi por 5,900 pesos. Por una parte, creo que si hay una diferencia entre las Turbo y las que compras en tiendas especializadas.

No es que tengan mejores o peores componentes (que sí hay diferencia, aunque sean bicis especializadas de baja gama), sino que la geometría son mejores en marcas especializadas, y también en cuanto a la talla de las bicis. Generalmente Turbo únicamente saca un tamaño de bicis, y si te queda bien, pues esta bien, pero si no, pues ya te fregaste. Y en la tienda no te dicen nada, con tal de que te la lleves. Luego, el servicio de preparación de la bici puede ser muy diferente en una tienda que tiene un taller a un Liverpool o Palacio, donde a veces hasta te dan la bici con la tijera (suspensión delantera) instalada al revés.

No se que Turbo estas viendo, pero me imagino que es de doble suspensión con frenos de disco y dice freeride en algun lado, y un letrero grande y blanco que dice "Shimano equiped" o algo por el estilo. Un problema que tiene Turbo (y en parte Alubike) es que en lugar de dedicarse a sacar una bici con suspensión delanterea únicamente, con buena geometría y componentes competitivos para ese precio, deciden promover una bici que se ve mas aparatosa, que dizque tiene los mejores adelantos tecnológicos, cuando mucho es que tal se ve, no cmo funciona, como te queda, y cuanto tiempo te va a durar.

En cuanto a comprar las bicis por meses sin intereses, pueds si, casi nadie te va a poder dar eso (en tiendas especializadas), aunque puedes buscar y a la mejor encuentres alguna promoción.

Busca una bici que tenga únicamente la suspension delantera, y frenos de V (los que son los de rin, o tradicionales), no te preocupes por discos, doble suspensión, o muchos componentes, sino que tan bien te queda el cuadro, y que confíes en la tienda que te vayan a dar puen apoyo.


----------



## iNinja (Jul 3, 2008)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Hola Ninja
> 
> Por una parte, tu link únicamente nos lleva a la página principal de Turbo, no se si se puede llevar directamente a tu bici o no. Algunos sitios son así.
> 
> ...


Gracias por tu respuesta, no me fije que no se paso toda la pagina, si, por poco me voy por una de doble suspensión por que es mas barata y mas aparatosa y se ve mas intrépida =P pero la que le eche el ojo es la Inn esta en las HSD y por lo poco que he leído trae uno que otro buen componente, igual me dijeron en una tienda especializada que no usare mucho la suspensión trasera menos si estoy empezando y tienes razón sobre la medida, espero que esta me quede bien por que pues todas son standard al parecer, la tienda es Sam's Club y si, ni quien te explique que, a ver si me puedes decir algo de esta bici que te comento, gracias.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

No se ve tan mal para costar 4 mil pesos, si la sientes comoda y sientes bien la geometría yo diria que la compraras, aunque si te recomendaria gastar 1500 pesos más y comprar una Cannondale como la de Roberto, ya que en caso de que no te guste o veas que el ciclismo no es lo tuyo, la puedes vender a un buen precio mientras que la Turbo probablemente se devalue bastante.

Saludos


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Aprender rodando*



iNinja said:


> Pues resulta que ya había traído ganas de comprarme una bici para andar por la ciudad he irme por ahí a comenzar a hacer monta;ismo, pero no se nada, nada de bicis (bueno se como manejarla... creo) en fin, el punto es que me encontré en una tienda esta bici a $4478 pesos (440 dólares) a 12 meses sin interés.
> 
> https://www.turbo.com.mx/sitio/espanol.htm
> 
> ...


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

iNinja :

Te voy a hacer varios comentarios , con la mejor intención de orientarte , es mi punto de vista muy personal , pero también muy franco y honesto .

Si como tu mismo comentas , no sabes nada , nada de bicis , cualquier recomendación de alguna marca o modelo no te ayudaría realmente para nada ,mucho menos recomendarte componentes o precios .

Lo que si te aconsejaría es :

Busca en tu ciudad algunos amigos que ya anden en bici ya sea en la ciudad o en la montaña , en todos lados hay un montón de cuates que saben bastante de bicis , nada mas explícales que tu no sabes y quieres aprender , platica con ellos acerca de tu interés de comenzar en el ciclismo y que ellos mismos te orienten y físicamente veas sus bicis y el funcionamiento de las mismas .

Que algún amigo que conozca de bicis te acompañe a visitar varias tiendas de bicis y que ; él , que conoce pregunte acerca de las bicis , componentes , precios etc. y tu pon mucha atención y has también tus preguntas y no te quedes con dudas , pregunta tantas veces como sea necesario .

Para comenzar y dado que todavía no sabes si te va a gustar o no el ciclismo , no compres una bici nueva , mejor busca una bici de segunda mano que esté en buenas condiciones obviamente asesorado por alguien que conozca de bicis , para que no te vayan a transar con algo que ya esta muy cacheteado , ya si te gusta después el deporte , te compras algo mejor , si no te gusta , pues no invertiste mucho y puedes vender la bici y no perderle mucho.

Conforme vayas practicando y rodando tu bici , poco a poco iras aprendiendo y familiarizandote con las partes de la bici y lee algunas revistas de ciclismo o en su caso libros de ciclismo .

Asiste a las diferentes rodadas o salidas que se efectúen y ponte abusado en aprender , para acelerar el proceso de conocimientos rueda lo mas seguido que puedas.

No te bases mucho en la información y/o consejos de los foros , ya que ; aunque son con muy buena intención , en estos momentos que no sabes nada , nada mas te van a desorientar más , una vez que ya la muevas un poco en conocimientos de bicis y componentes etc etc , entonces seguramente le sacaras mas provecho a los foros .

Ya para finalizar , con todas las reservas del caso , podrías comenzar con una bici de montaña de segunda mano con cuadro rígido , de la medida adecuada a tu támaño y con los componentes funcionando , que tenga 21 o 24 velocidades , bien asesorado en el mercado de segunda mano puedes conseguir algo adecuado con $4,000.00 m.n. , posiblemente una bici mejor que una nueva del mismo precio .

Ten mucho cuidado al comprar , ya sea en tienda o de un particular , si se dan cuenta que no sabes te pueden meter un gol , por eso te vuelvo a repetir que te hagas acompañar de alguien que sepa .

Suerte.

the last biker


----------



## iNinja (Jul 3, 2008)

the last biker said:


> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> iNinja :
> 
> ...


Ey, muchas gracias por los consejos y ahora que lo pienso creo que si me quisieron vender una bici mas cara en la tienda especializada por que llegue diciendo que no sabia nada =P La situación es que soy nuevo en esta ciudad y no conozco mucha gente, mucho menos que hagan pedaleo, creo comprare la turbo y mientras me voy adentrando y conociendo gente, total si no es lo mío siempre tendré una bici para los fines de semana o salir de paseo y si si siempre habrá (espero) un amigo que necesite una bici y se la de a un precio simbólico, hoy en la tarde me daré una vuelta y los mantendré al tanto de su desempe;o... y del mío


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Por donde vives?


----------



## iNinja (Jul 3, 2008)

Puerto de Veracruz


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Aaaa no pues eso lo hace aun más dificil


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

iNinja said:


> Puerto de Veracruz


Ahi no hay mucho de donde escoger... Y el terreno no es muy demandante a menos que ruedes por Xalapa, donde ya se amerita una bici de a deveras...

De hecho, mira en las tiendas de Xalapa, ahi hay mas surtido. En Veracruz te van a clavar los dientes por algo mas o menos decente.

El mercado de segunda mano tampoco es muy bueno, ni muy amplio alla. Por lo que te recomendaria una bici nueva, sencilla.

Si puedes de marca, pero puedes empezar con la Turbo... pero va a ser pesada y necesitas estar encima del mantenimiento. Yo preferiria una Alubike. Son mas bici desde el cuadro y los precios competitivos... Ve a Lezama o alguna de esas, huyele a Marti.

Un abrazo, de un jarocho exiliado.

Ah... lo olvidaba.... Un factor importante es que la mayoria de la bici sea de ALUMINIO!!!! El fierro se oxida muy facil en Veracruz... Hay mucho salitre y la arena trae todavia mas. Lubrica bien todo y guardala a la sombra o el calor y la humedad te la van a dejar para el arrastre.... En invierno, vuela mucha arena y salitre...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*iNinja , llévatela con calma..*



iNinja said:


> Puerto de Veracruz


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

iNinja , yo te recomendaría no te aceleres y la tomes con calma , la verdad no me acuerdo si ente foro hay alguien del Puerto , y desconozco la oferta de tiendas que hay en tu ciudad, peo bien vale la pena te eches un viajecito a alguna ciudad derca del puerto como , Xalapa, Orizaba , Tehuacán donde si se que hay buenas tiendas de bicis y afición por el mountain bike , vale la pena que gastes un poco en el pasaje y te hagas de una bici adecuada , ahora si te avientas a venir a Puebla con gusto te acompaño a ver bicis , aquí hay muy buenas tiendas con precios accesibles y hasta podemos ver si la vas a pagar con tarjeta que te den facilidades.

También te puedes lanzar al DF y seguramente alguien del foro te puede echar la mano , tacubaya , rocky rene , gauss saben bastante de bicis y te pueden orientar de las tiendas en el DF

Te paso unos comentarios que hice en otra ocasión refernte auna situación similar a la tuya

Saludos

the las biker

Seguramente la pregunta que más aparece en los foros de mtb es
precisamente la de pedir consejo o recomendaciones para comprar una
bici nueva .

Y casi siempre todos estamos dispuestos a recomendar tal o cual
bici , ya sea marca , modelo y componentes, y estoy seguro que lo
hacemos con la mejor de las intenciones y obviamente basados en las
propias experiencias personales .

Sin embargo a veces hay que recomendar o aconsejar , poniéndose
en la situación o en el lugar del biker comprador , ya que lo que a
veces para uno es excelente o bueno , puede no serlo para otro.

Desde mi punto de vista básicamente hay dos tipos de comprador ,
el que ya sabe que quiere o ya sabe mucho de bicis , y el que
realmente no sabe mucho o a veces nada y requiere de ayuda para
hacer una buena compra , sin embargo hay un factor que en mi opinión
es el básico al comprar una bici, ¿cuanto tienes o cuanto puedes
gastar en la bici ?

Por ahí yo creo que hay que comenzar , ya sea que el que quiere
comprar sea un biker experto o un novato , el dinero es el que dicta
a que le puede uno tirar , y no me estoy refiriendo a que hay que
tener mucho dinero para comprar la bici mas cara , si no a cuanto
puede uno gastar para conseguir lo mejor y mas adecuado de acuerdo al
nivel que se tenga .

Una vez que ya se tiene la cantidad de dinero que se puede
gastar , de ahí se parte para buscar lo mejor , así de fácil.

El biker que está comenzando en esto , normalmente está
emocionado y con muchas ganas y esa emoción lo hace a veces tomar
decisiones equivocadas como comprar a las primeras de cambio sin
conocer plenamente y a veces son víctimas de que en las tiendas les
vendan cualquier bici que ni sea de su tamaño y menos la adecuada y
peor si la compra la hace en una megatienda de autoservicio , en esas
tiendas hay veces que ni siquiera las bicis están bien ensambladas y
menos ajustadas, el encargado de bicis a lo mejor también es el
encargado de deportes o de ferretería.

Un gran error que cometemos muchos al principio o cuando
compramos la o las primeras bicis es ;

Pensar en comprar una bici baratita y hay después le voy
mejorando las piezas , GRAN ERROR , si la bici es " muy baratita " lo
mas seguro es que el cuadro (el alma de la bici )sea realmente muy
sencillo y que después cuando se le quieran cambiar piezas ni
siquiera valga la pena .

Vale la pena al pricipio comprar una bici que tenga un cuadro de
buena calidad al que mas adelante y con el tiempo se le puedan
cambiar ciertos componentes para ir haciendo una bici mas completa y
que mejore su desempeño .

Comprar una bici completa de calidad mediana y hacía arriba es la
mejor forma de comenzar en el mtbike (repito, si hay lana ) total ,
si más adelante no le gusta al comprador tanto el deporte como la
bici , pues la vende y si está bien cuidada , no le va a perder
mucho , digamos entre un 15 a un 30 % del valor original, en cambio
si es una bici verdaderamente económica y después la quiere vender va
a estar muy difícil.

Las marcas mas comerciales como Trek, Cannondale , Giant ,
Specialized tienen en sus catálogos bicis de todos los niveles ,
desde algunas realmente muy económicas hasta algunas demasiado caras
y que realmente no valen el precio que les ponen sobre todo aquí en
México .

Las bici completas en general son la mejor forma de conseguir lo
más por nuestro dinero , aunque para los que gustan de ver las cosas
al detalle se darán cuenta que las grandes marcas nos meten unos
golazos en ciertos componentes patito, made in house, brand house ,
que les ponen a sus bicis , son como los productos marca libre de los
supermercados , y principalmente lo hacen en masas, cranks, ejes de
centro , direcciones , postes de asiento y de manubrio .

Comprar un cuadro y luego los componentes , es fácil pero en otro
país (USA ) ya que en algunas tiendas al comprar el cuadro , la
horquilla y los componentes en paquetes completos dan muy buenos
descuentos , dan descuento en el cuadro , en la horquilla y en el
paquete de componentes , pero para que hacernos ilusiones eso solo
pasa allá .

El ideal de hacernos de una bici completamente a nuestro gusto ,
en la cual le ponemos todos y cada uno de los componentes que nos
gustan o queremos es lo máximo , pero también es lo mas costoso ,
aquí y en donde sea , otra vez , todo depende de la lana.

Para tener diversión en la montaña tampoco hay que super gastar ,
pero si creo que hay un mínimo de dinero que nos garantiza que la
bici ya sea de un buen nivel , en mi opinión una hardtail de mas o
menos unos $7,000.00 para arriba ya es garantía , y en el caso de
una doble de unos $ 13 / 15 mil para arriba .

*También a veces se consiguen muy buenas bicis con los amigos de
rodadas ,siempre y cuando lo conozca uno y sepa que cuida las bicis y
les da mantenimiento ja ja ja .*
Sin embargo aparte del dinero , lo mas importante es comprar LA
BICI ADECUADA PARA EL USO QUE LE VAMOS A DAR Y DE NUESTRA MEDIDA , de
nada sirve tener una super bici de una talla que no es la nuestra
(sucede a menudo )

Como mencioné anteriormente las marcas comerciales ofrecen casi el
mismo nivel de componentes en los niveles de precios similares , es
decir una Trek de $10,000.00 va a tener el mismo nivel de componentes
que una Cannondale o una Specialized del mismo precio , la marca
Giant es de las que mejores componentes ponen en sus bicis comparadas
con otras del mismo valor .

En el segmento de las high-end bikes o bicis de boutique como les
dicen ahora, como las Intense, Turner, Titus, Ellsworth, Moots, Ibis,
la onda ya es diferente , en estas marcas de bicis de gran calidad y
de excelente desempeño son bastante costosas , se compra el cuadro y
ya se va vistiendo al gusto .

A continuación para todos los bikers que están pensando comprar
bici, les paso algunos conceptos al respecto que han publicado
revistas especializadas , es probable que no todos estemos de acuerdo
en estos conceptos , pero vale la pena conocerlos y analizarlos.

*BIKE (Edición Española ) dice:

Las 5 reglas de oro para comprar.

1.- Investiga antes de elegir tú bici.(visita varias tiendas)

2.- Imponte un presupuesto.(puedes gastar de más sí no te
disciplinas a lo que tienes )

3.- Sé cuidadoso con la talla. (una buena bici ya no lo es
tanto sino se ajusta a tus medidas)

4.-Ten en cuenta el servicio post-venta.(taller, revisiones
gratuitas etc.)

5.-Busca componentes de marcas conocidas.(muchas veces ,la
típica bici llena de piezas vistosas de marcas extrañas acaba siendo
un tormento cuando todo empieza a fallar y no hay posible reparación)

MOUNTAIN BIKE ACTION dice:

Los 10 más grandes errores cuando compras una bici.

1.-Gastar demasiado dinero.
2.-Comprar la primera bici que ruedas.
3.-Comprar una bici que es demasiado grande.
4.-Comprar una bici inferior a tus habilidades.
5.-Comprar una bici por el color.
6.-Comprar extensiones de garantía.
7.-Creer que puedes mejorarla (up-grade) después.
8.-Comprar basado en consejos de amigos.
9.-Comprar emocionado, acelerado, ansioso etc.
10.-Comprar una bici para impresionar a tus amigos.

THE BICYCLING ACONSEJA:

Pregunta lo más que puedas al vendedor , y obtén respuestas
claras y concretas.

Para tomar la correcta decisión al final, toma en cuenta los
componentes de lo más importante a lo menos:

1.-Cuadro
2.-Suspensión.
3.-Rines y mazas.
4.-Dirección (headset)
5.-Desviadores y palancas de cambio.
6.-Platos(estrellas) y cassette.
7.-Frenos.
8.-Palancas(cranks) y eje de pedalier(bottom bracket)
9.-Manubrio y poste.
10.-Poste de asiento y asiento.
11.-Llantas y cadena.

Como información vale la pena tomar en cuenta lo anterior.

Saludos a todos.

Luis Carretero*


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

the last biker said:


> ... la verdad no me acuerdo si ente foro hay alguien del Puerto


.... mmmmhhh.... Creo que yo.



the last biker said:


> y desconozco la oferta de tiendas que hay en tu ciudad


Como antes mencione, es muy pobre...



the last biker said:


> peo bien vale la pena te eches un viajecito a alguna ciudad derca del puerto como , Xalapa, Orizaba , Tehuacán donde si se que hay buenas tiendas de bicis y afición por el mountain bike


De acuerdo... en Veracruz, el mercado esta mas orientado al Triatlon o carretera. El Puerto y cualquier cosa en un radio de unos 50kms alrededor es MUY plano y no muy apto para el MTB.

Tienes que pensar en Xalapa para tener senderos de a deveras.

Por eso decia que una bici barata, cubre muy bien para un principiante en esa zona.

Si habitualmente va a rodar en Xalapa o los alrededores, bien vale la pena que vea cual es la oferta en otras partes y hacerse de una bici mejor... Pero si va a rodar el 90% del tiempo en el Puerto o alrededores, mejor que empiece con algo baraton y de ahi se arranque.


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

iNinja, mi consejo es muy sencillo: si deveras tienes ganas de entrarle al ciclismo no te la pienses tanto, cómprate la Turbo y a rodar se ha dicho. Consejos vas a recibir miles, que si una marca, que si la otra, que si nueva, que si usada, que si rígida, que si doble suspensión, que si una tienda, que si la otra tienda... es lo de menos. Tú ponte a rodar. Ya que veas que te gusta y que empiezas a conocer gente, rutas, senderos, que ganas habilidad en la bici, que conoces más de marcas, tiendas, componentes, cuadros, etc, etc, etc, entonces sí, ya te empiezas a preocupar un poco más. Recuerda, el elemento más importante del ciclismo es el ciclista, no la bicicleta. Y en eso coincidirá cualquiera de los que aquí te han aconsejado.

Saludos.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

the last biker said:


> Para tomar la correcta decisión al final, toma en cuenta los
> componentes de lo más importante a lo menos:
> 
> 1.-Cuadro
> ...


Yo diria que es asi:
1) Cuadro
2) Suspesión
3) Rines y mazas
4) Frenos
5) Palancas y Desviador trasero.
6) Bielas
7) Llantas
8) Asiento
9) Cadena, cassette y manubrio
10) Tazas de direccion
11) Poste de asiento


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Aunque también tengo una lista similar de prioridades de componentes como Last Biker y Tacubaya, croe que para bicis de tu precio no aplican tanto. No es que no importen, sino que no tienes mucha opción. 

Fijate primero en que te quede la bici, que es lo mas importante.

Luego ve que tan bien te la preparan (que no te den la tijera instalada alrevés, nada suelto, etc.).

Y compra un casco (obligatorio), guantes y lentes de preferencia.


----------



## iNinja (Jul 3, 2008)

Muchisimas gracias por todos sus comentarios y consejos, la verdad que me estoy volviendo loco con todo esto, hace un par de semanas no me imaginaria que las bicis tuvieran tantas variables y que al principio sea un tanto complicado, para que se den una idea, hoy llegue a comprar la turbo y me topo con una benotto, la verdad de que la vi y ni me gusto pero me llamo la atencion el precio 3,500 pesos, mil pesos menos que la turbo, me llamo la atencion por que le vi varios componentes shimano y sobre todo los frenos de disco, entonces la estaba viendo y la cargue y me di cuenta que era mas pesada que la turbo, lo cual me extra;o pro que decia ser de aluminio, le pregunte al cuate encargo y me dijo que la diferencia de precios era por que la benotto era de fierro con componentes de aluminio y entro a la pagina y veo que la venden en 5 mil pesos http://www.benotto.com.mx/s_seccion29000/html/elemento.exr?Clave_Elemento=MSHZ212621&N=0 
Y me pongo a dudar como loco, que igual es una buena oferta comprarla a ese precio, pero ni se si son buenos discos, si son hidraulicos o que y por que la pagina habla de puro aluminio cuando es cierto que si pesa mas que la turbo y ahora leo que el fierro aquí en playa no es bueno, entonces sigo sin bici y con mas dudas y lo único que quiero hacer es comenzar a pedalear, la verdad no me molestaria comprar una bici por 4 mil pesos o menos para dentro de un a;o ir ahorrando e ir armando una bici ya sabiendole y la turbo o la benotto usarla para ir a la tienda de la esquina o pedalear en planos o lo que sea, todos tienen mucha razón en lo que dicen y un descanso fue lo que dijo blatido, de hecho me hubiera gustado no haber visto la benetto y ya tendría mi Turbo aquí conmigo y ma;ana iría temprano a pedalear a la costa.

Que opinan? Peso, frenos v o de disco, materiales, velocidades... benetto o Turbo
Que tanta diferencia tendré de una con otra, que tanta diferencia hay con esos frenos, la verdad que me inclino por la turbo por el peso y no se que tanto mantenimiento hay que darle a los frenos de disco... ME VOY A VOLVER LOCO Y EN EL MANICOMIO NO PUEDO USAR BICI!!!!!!

Gracias.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

La Turbo yo diría.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Take it easy*



iNinja said:


> Muchisimas gracias por todos sus comentarios y consejos, la verdad que me estoy volviendo loco con todo esto, hace un par de semanas no me imaginaria que las bicis tuvieran tantas variables y que al principio sea un tanto complicado,
> ME VOY A VOLVER LOCO Y EN EL MANICOMIO NO PUEDO USAR BICI!!!!!!
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


----------



## iNinja (Jul 3, 2008)

Mido 1,80 y esta bien que me haga bolas, estoy acostumbrado, así me paso con mi primer guitarra, y mil cosas mas, ademas que tiendo a complicar las cosas que no deben de serlo =D Ma;ana temprano iré por mi turbo y me divertiré un rato, lo bueno de todo esto es que me tope con gente chida gente aquí y por lo general lo primero que dicta la intuición era lo correcto, la turbo fue el gatillo y pues en esa andaré un rato.
Gracias por su interés en mi caso.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

iNinja said:


> Mido 1,80 y esta bien que me haga bolas, estoy acostumbrado, así me paso con mi primer guitarra, y mil cosas mas, ademas que tiendo a complicar las cosas que no deben de serlo =D Ma;ana temprano iré por mi turbo y me divertiré un rato, lo bueno de todo esto es que me tope con gente chida gente aquí y por lo general lo primero que dicta la intuición era lo correcto, la turbo fue el gatillo y pues en esa andaré un rato.
> Gracias por su interés en mi caso.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Pues ni hablar, suerte con lo que compres , cambio y fuera y a otra cosa mariposa.

the last biker


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

iNinja said:


> Mido 1,80 y esta bien que me haga bolas, estoy acostumbrado, así me paso con mi primer guitarra, y mil cosas mas, ademas que tiendo a complicar las cosas que no deben de serlo =D Ma;ana temprano iré por mi turbo y me divertiré un rato, lo bueno de todo esto es que me tope con gente chida gente aquí y por lo general lo primero que dicta la intuición era lo correcto, la turbo fue el gatillo y pues en esa andaré un rato.
> Gracias por su interés en mi caso.


Pues felicidades!! Es mas dificil encontrar buenos compañeros de rodadas que una buena cleta, aunque yo he tenido mucha suerte en ese aspecto. :thumbsup:

Para tu estatura, cualquier bici de esas la vas a sentir chiquita.

Ahora buscate un poste mas largo para que no vayas tan encogido (unos 20mm mas largo que el que traes) y ve haciendote para comprar un cuadro mejorcito.

Alubike tiene unos cuadros perrones y una limitada seleccion de tallas, pero creo que podrias encontrar una.

Felicidades!!


----------



## iNinja (Jul 3, 2008)

Ya la compre! aunque seguro Last Biker estara enojado conmigo :madmax: Ahora la cosa es que los de la tienda me dijeron que hay que ajustar, que la llevara a ajustar? Que hay que ajustar?  Ahí les dejo unas fotillos.










































A PEDALEAR!!!!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Yo le veo muy buenos specs para 4,500. Buena compra!


----------



## iNinja (Jul 3, 2008)

=D Gracias, espero un día saber que son los specs XD, por cierto, a cuanto tienen que estar las llantas? 

Saludos.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Pues en vez de darte cifras inflalas y apritalas con la mano, se deberian de poder apretar un poco (si le pones muy poco aire vas a morder la camara y se va a ponchar o hasta dañar el rin, si le pones mucho aire vas a sentir muy rudo el recorrido y no vas a tener suficiente tracción)

Por specs me refiero a specifications o en español; piezas.

Por ejemplo tu desviador es Shimano LX, el cual es un poco mas bajo que XT y más alto que Deore, y de por si es muy buen desviador.

La suspensión no se ve nada mal, hasta tiene bloqueo! Supongo que amortigua muy bien a comparacion de la suspension que pudiste haber tenido en la Benotto.

El grupo de las bielas y multiplicacion es bueno (Suntour Duro), aguanta bien y no es tan pesado.

El cuadro y la suspe vienen listos para montar frenos de disco, asi que si un dia quieres meterle dinero, un cambio de masas (lo que esta en el centro de las ruedas y de donde salen los rayos hacia el rin) por unas compatibles con rotores y unos frenos de disco y listo.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Esta bien...


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Esta muy bien, y sobre todo por lo que te costó.

Lo que te dijeron que la llevaras a ajustar es por que las bicis, cuando se entregan a la tienda, estan armadas, pero falta verificar que los cables tengan la tensión adecuada, o que este alineado correctamente la tijera con la potencia de dirección. Una tienda especializada ya te la entrega ajustada, pero si te dijeron que faltaba eso, es por que ellos no lo hacen.


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

iNinja said:


> =D Gracias, espero un día saber que son los specs XD, por cierto, a cuanto tienen que estar las llantas?
> 
> Saludos.


Specifications. Características, acá lenguaje spaninglish xD

Llega un momento en que te pones a leer y a leer y vas viendo que cosas son buenas para que tipo de uso y a que precio. Para lo que costó tu bici lo que tiene es decente y aguantador.

Cuídala mucho. Sobre todo que vas a andar por la calle con ella. Los rateros se roban lo que sea aunque no sepan de specs xD

Esa bici yo la había visto en $6000 en el Sams con unas llantas y unas bielas un poco mejorcitas, yo digo que estuvo bien.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> .....El cuadro y la suspe vienen listos para montar frenos de disco, asi que si un dia quieres meterle dinero, un cambio de masas (lo que esta en el centro de las ruedas y de donde salen los rayos hacia el rin) por unas compatibles con rotores y unos frenos de disco y listo.


Estoy de acueredo con Tacubaya, pero si quieres ponerle discos tambien hay que cambiar las masas de las ruedas.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Lee bien Roberto, fue lo primero que mencioné


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

iNinja said:


> Ya la compre! aunque seguro Last Biker estara enojado conmigo :madmax: Ahora la cosa es que los de la tienda me dijeron que hay que ajustar, que la llevara a ajustar? Que hay que ajustar?  Ahí les dejo unas fotillos.
> 
> A PEDALEAR!!!!


Esta muy perrona para el precio... Como dijo el Tacu, las especificaciones estan muy bien balanceadas entre precio y calidad.

Llevala a un taller a que te la ajusten. Visita el sitio de partktool.com y mirate las guias de reparacion. Es todo lo que necesitas saber como mecanico de bicis.

Yo me gastaria el tiempo y trataria de hacerlo por mi mismo para asegurarme que todo esta bien.

Felicidades otra vez!!

Vas a padrotear en el Bule con esa!!!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Lee bien Roberto, fue lo primero que mencioné


Ya vez, la flojera mental..

De todas maneras, si tiene que considerar cambiar las masas para discos...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

iNinja said:


> Ya la compre! aunque seguro Last Biker estara enojado conmigo
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## iNinja (Jul 3, 2008)

Me parece perfecto, sobre hacer los ajustes yo mismo, lo prefiero aparte que para aprender e ir entendiendo mas el mecanismo de las bicis fomra run vinculo con mi bici  jajaja y cualquier cosa que le pase arreglarla y no como con mi carro que si algo le falla solo abro el cofre y lo veo como si supiera que es lo que estoy viendo cuando ni siquiera se como se ve un motor:thumbsup: gracias por el link, solo necesito un poco de paciencia, y a ver que reCojo en el bule jajajaja, ma;ana me comprare un casquito y una bombita por que creo que las llantas les falta y creo tengo que ajustar el maniubro que no se ve 100% alineado, ahi les iré contando mi iniciación.
Y eso si, las mensualidades ni se sentiran, no mas como frijoles dos veces a la semana y compenzo


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

iNinja said:


> y a ver que reCojo en el bule jajajaja


Nadamas ten cuidado con unas muchachas que se ponen por ahi por Colon, Bolivar y el Bule. Tan muy bonitas, pero dicen que son caras y que traen "bombita" incluida....


----------



## iNinja (Jul 3, 2008)

Mmmm mejor transito a horas tempranas


----------



## giantyukon (Mar 17, 2007)

iNinja, que tal t ha salido la bici? Quiero tmb una Inn, o una Forge que la venden en Target USA:
http://www.target.com/Forge-Sawback...671845?ie=UTF8&index=target&rh=k:forge&page=1

dime que tal t ha salido la Inn? Todavia has visto que las vendan, yo una vez vi una aqui en Sams Saltillo, pero ya no hay.


----------



## iNinja (Jul 3, 2008)

giantyukon said:


> iNinja, que tal t ha salido la bici? Quiero tmb una Inn, o una Forge que la venden en Target USA:
> http://www.target.com/Forge-Sawback...671845?ie=UTF8&index=target&rh=k:forge&page=1
> 
> dime que tal t ha salido la Inn? Todavia has visto que las vendan, yo una vez vi una aqui en Sams Saltillo, pero ya no hay.


Creo que ya no la he visto, pero pues ya que tengo bici ya no me fijo la verdad. La bici funciona bastante bien, no me ha dado problemas y la he traido en agua, tierra y caminos de todo tipo, creo es una buena bici para empezar, de la Forge ni idea pero por lo que veo usa discos de freno mecanicos, que segun he leido de gente mas experimentada no son muy recomendables, de hecho me aconsejaron unos frenos V, como los que trae la inn sobre unos frenos de disco no tan buenos. Un pro que le veo a la inn es que los amortiguadores se pueden... fijar (no recuerdo la palabra) para situaciones que no necesites la amortiguacion como en terreno plano.

Saludos.


----------



## jorsoltero (Oct 26, 2008)

Hola que tal...

Que interesantes sus comentarios, tambien yo soy principiante y estoy muy cerca de comprar mi 1era bici, y todo lo que he leido por aqui me ha servido...

Estoy en Guadalajara, ya he visitado varias tiendas, y ya estoy entre practicamente 3 bicicletas, que por cierto la voy a utilizar principalmente en ciudad, pero con la idea de salir algunas veces a campo...

Mi presupuesto no es muy elevado, puedo gastar unos 4,000 y he visto estas 2:

KHS alite, que sale en 4,500
Alubike snake, anda en 3,800

Ademas el dia de hoy vi una mercurio ranger en 2,200, que no tenia planes de comprarla pero el precio me hace pensarlo...

El dia de mañana voy a ir a otra tienda, a ver si tienen algo interesante y de mi presupuesto, porque tambien he visto de otras marcas (trek, specialezed, giant) pero andan en 6,000 :S

Otra cosa con la que me he topado es el tamaño, porque mido 1.88 mts y es dificil encontrar mucha variedad, por cierto la KHS es 19 pulgadas, la alubike 49 cms y la mercurio creo que 18 pulgadas; si son adecuadas para mi estatura no?!

Tambien pude ver un par de usadas, pero ninguna me convencio por completo  

Cualquier comentario se los agradezco


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

jorsoltero said:


> Otra cosa con la que me he topado es el tamaño, porque mido 1.88 mts y es dificil encontrar mucha variedad, por cierto la KHS es 19 pulgadas, la alubike 49 cms y la mercurio creo que 18 pulgadas; si son adecuadas para mi estatura no?!


Uy... con esa estatura, vale la pena que inviertas en una bici de tu talla.

La 19" puede que te sirva si es mas o menos de 24" del largo del tubo superior. Está en Inglés pero mirate este articulo...

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/frame-sizing.html

De las que mencionas, la KHS es la mejor.... pero pues igual se me hace chica para ti. Puedes comprar esa y despues en algun tiempo, te compras un cuadro talla L o XL. Tu espalda y tus rodillas te lo van a agradecer.

Ah... y bienvenido al foro!!
El humor a veces es medio llevado, pero todos nos llevamos bien!! Toca aguantar la cura!


----------



## jorsoltero (Oct 26, 2008)

Gracias warp 

Ya les dire cual compré; el unico problema que tengo con la khs es el precio :s y como lei en el foro, lo mejor es empezar a pedalear e ir aprendiendo sobre la bici jeje, si sigo con esto ya terndre dinero (espero) para mejoras...

Saludos


----------



## giantyukon (Mar 17, 2007)

jorsoltero, ya cheque las specs de la Alubike Snake.

Dice que trae cambiador trasero Shimano Tourney, siendo este el de mas baja linea de Shimano, NO TE LO RECOMIENDO!!

De hecho yo tenia una Benotto R26 que la use en la montaña por primera vez y a los 20 minutos de rodar tranquilamente sin ir rapido ni nada de repente senti que algo se trabó atrás de la bici y pues era k el desviador Tourney de mi Benotto se habia atravesado a los rayos de la bici, se destrozo completamente y por no llevar herramienta para la cadena tuvimos k cancelar la incursión a la montaña. Eso realmente me enfureció, vendí la bicicleta y compre después una Turbo Touch R26 básica en oferta en un Wal-mart a solo 650 pesos.

Aqui una foto:

















La he metido a la friega de la montaña, la compré desde Mayo del año pasado (2007) y no he tenido ningun problema, el cambiador trasero es de marca Turbo al parecer RPB pero no he tenido ningun problema hasta el momento, solamente le han cambiado el eje (Bottom Bracket) no usa cartucho sellado sino a la antiguita.

Al parecer la Alubike Snake trae buenos componentes exceptuando el Shimano Tourney, si la compras te recomiendo le consigas un buen desviador Deore si la quieres usar para la montaña.


----------



## jorsoltero (Oct 26, 2008)

Solo 650! wow y se ve bien 

Gracias tambien por tus comentarios giantyukon; no me imaginaba encontrar un foro tan activo y menos en una pagina en ingles...

Sinceramente estoy un poco perdido, no compre la 1era bici que vi (supere la ansiedad  ) ya me informe un poco (no sabia que podia haber tantas diferencias en los componentes y que la misma marca tuviera de diferentes calidades!), y pude ahorrar unos pesos mas y finalmente me puse un tope economico, porque que bonitas bicis hay con solo unos pesos mas, pero parece que es un cuento de nunca acabar...

Esta semana voy a darme la ultima vuelta a un par de tiendas mas y para el fin de semana espero estar pedaleando, porque cuanta falta me hace...

Gracias por sus respuestas, y por todo el post en general que son de gran ayuda a personas como yo...

Si alguien tiene otro comentario de la alubike o de la mercurio o de la khs todavia estoy atento a leerlos  mañana escribire si se metio otra bici a las finalistas jaja y para el proximo fin de semana ya estare posteando en otro apartado  y si me decido por la alubike, tendre cuidado con el cambiador...

Saludos a todos


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

jorsoltero said:


> Si alguien tiene otro comentario de la alubike o de la mercurio o de la khs todavia estoy atento a leerlos  mañana escribire si se metio otra bici a las finalistas jaja y para el proximo fin de semana ya estare posteando en otro apartado  y si me decido por la alubike, tendre cuidado con el cambiador...
> 
> Saludos a todos


En tu caso, compra la que te quede menos chica.

Con 1.88m en una bici mediana que son las que mas se venden, te van a pegar las rodillas con el manubrio cuando te pares, vas a necesitar un poste de asiento como de medio kilometro (y eso va contra de la durabilidad del cuadro y el poste mismo) y te vas a sentir incomodo de la espalda.

Vas a sentir muy nerviosa la bici y en las subidas largas te va a matar la espalda...

Subete si puedes antes de comprar. Alguna se va a sentir menos incomoda.

Giantyukon... te recomiendo que le quites la patita a la cleta... Yo se que suena improbable, pero se te puede enganchar con algo o alguna parte del cuerpo en una caida. Aparte que en un golpe se puede meter a la rueda y dañarte los rayos.


----------



## giantyukon (Mar 17, 2007)

jorsoltero, un vendedor en MercadoLibre vende bicicletas Alubike:
http://www.mercadolibre.com.mx/mexico/ml/org_prod.p_main?it_s=MLM&it_n=23873262

Le pregunte por la Snake:

27/10/2008 11:21 Tiene un precio ya con envio de $4,851 , Ahora viene en tallas 40 , 44 , 49 y en colores grafito , rojo y azul , Si es de su interés indiquemelo para subirla a los listados de mercado libre , saludos.

La Snake puede ser una buena opcion, y podrias adquirir por separado un buen cambiador como es el Deore que anda como en 400 pesos mas o menos, con eso te quitas el problema potencial de k se atasque el desviador en los rayos.

No tengo experiencia con otras marcas. Yo estoy esperando a finales de año para comprarme una Forge del otro lado, la Sawback 5xx que tantas calificaciones buenas ha tenido.

Warp: Gracias por tu observacion, se lo quito a la proxima vez k me vaya a la montaña.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Definitivamente no es un deporte barato (ya llevo gastado como 30 mil pesos para arriba), pero primera bici todos tuvimos una, asi que escoje una con la que te sientas comodo y tenga buen cuadro, mas o menos buena suspe y de preferencia masas de disco, asi irla mejorando poco a poco será mas fácil.


----------



## giantyukon (Mar 17, 2007)

Tienes razon tacubaya, es caro este deporte. Yo soy estudiante de ingeniería y basicamente las bicicletas que puedo adquirir son de un rango limitado, que más quisiera comprarme esa XtC Advanced con suspensión Fox, es mi fantasia tener una de esas suspensiones frontales.

Espero con la Forge tener un buen comienzo de nuevo, hace un año me compre una Jamis Dakar 05 en JensonUSA, salio buena pero me empezó a irritar el rechinido constante que hacia el shock trasero, un Fox Vanilla. Entonces la vendí porque realmente no vi que necesitara tanto la suspensión trasera. Ahora me doy cuenta que amo las Hardtails. Probablemente ya cuando tenga un buen empleo y buen ahorro me compre una Anthem X, pero por el momento mi sueño seria tener una Forge stock con suspension Fox, que probablemente le actualice al proximo año según el desempeño que tenga el Dart 1 que trae de fabrica.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

@ jorsoltero, si estás en GDL checa las bicis con el Chino (Vazher) es la tienda que está en Niño Obrero en Chapalita, es probablemente quien las tenga mas baratas en todas las calidades.
Suerte.


----------



## jorsoltero (Oct 26, 2008)

Gracias doccoraje!!!

Ya fui a Vazher y efectivamente tiene buenos precios :thumbsup: 

Hoy traigo el dinero, saliendo de la chamba voy por la bici, voy a comprarme la alubike snake y hoy mismo en la noche espero estrenarla en el paseo de las 10...

No habia estado tan emocionado desde que luis hernandez metio el gol contra holanda ja ja ja ja

Salu2


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

jorsoltero said:


> Ya fui a Vazher y efectivamente tiene buenos precios :thumbsup:
> Salu2


Te dió descuento?, si no, antes de pagar, dile que vas de parte mía (doc manuel) a ver si te baja algo.


----------



## jorsoltero (Oct 26, 2008)

Ya esta!!! :thumbsup:   ayer me compre la bici, fui a vazhler y la bici me salio en 3,850, asi que hasta le pude comprar una luz trasera 
Ayer mismo la estrene en el paseo de los miercoles a las 10, anduvimos un par de horas y bien, todo bien, pero eso si, un poco mas dificil de lo que recordaba; tambien cai en la cuenta que desde la secundaria (hace 20 años!) que no tenia una bici, si habia utilizado bicis en todos los años que no tuve, pero siempre prestadas, y casi nunca de montaña, asi que fue una sensacion extraña, tambien me di cuenta que mi condicion no es la mejor...
Ahora sigue darle un par de vueltas mas en las calles, y luego al metropolitano para empezar a calarla en tierra, y ya que me sienta con mas confianza a la primavera! donde tambien les pedire algunos consejos para principiantes en la montaña 
Finalemente y aprovechando este espacio: tengo que quitarle la llanta delantera para que quepa en el coche, al momento de volverla a instalar: hay alguna diferencia en el lado de la llanta?! es decir, es necesario que la llave-seguro con el que aprieto la llanta siempre quede del lado izquierdo?!?!

doccoraje: el chino me pregunto si eras el doctor jimenez?!

Salu2 y gracias nuevamente por este espacio del foro...

Jorge S


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

jorsoltero said:


> Ya esta!!! :thumbsup:
> doccoraje: el chino me pregunto si eras el doctor jimenez?! es necesario que la llave-seguro con el que aprieto la llanta siempre quede del lado izquierdo?!?!
> Jorge S


Sí a las dos, el bloqueo (llave-seguro) normalmente queda al lado opuesto del tren motriz (palancas, cadena, desviadores) para interferir lo menos posible con el mismo, además, te permite saber más fácil que la llanta delantera está colocada en rotación correcta.


----------



## giantyukon (Mar 17, 2007)

jorsoltero, cuanto te salio la alubike snake?


----------



## jorsoltero (Oct 26, 2008)

Que tal giant...

Me salio en 3,850...

Saludos


----------



## giantyukon (Mar 17, 2007)

jorsoltero, la medida de tu Snake de cuantos Cm es? existe un tamaño para mi altura de 1.85m?


----------



## jorsoltero (Oct 26, 2008)

Que pasa giant!

Compre la mas grande, de los 3 tamaños que maneja la snake (yo mido 1.88), la medida del cuadro es de 49 cms; en realidad no tenia muchas opciones; no se si es el tamaño adecuado para mi, todavia no me acomodo muy bien, no se si por el tamaño o porque influya que nunca habia tenido una bici de montaña, y mas de 10 años sin andar en cualquier bici y aun no me acostumbro a la posicion que debe de llevar el cuerpo en la bici...

Saludos


----------

